# Can a reg force also be a reservist during the weekend



## goinghomebroke (7 Apr 2013)

I know, its probably a silly question, but I am missing action in my current position and I have been itching to get some more courses that unfortunately will probably never be available to me. I am currently posted(Reg force) in Kingston but would very much like to join The Queens own rifle in Toronto. I am sure I can pull of the schedule, as it is always dead where I currently am.

I do not even care if I get payed for my reserve time, is there any way to go on training with that regiment without joining the Primary reserve exclusively and quitting Reg Force.

I know the answer is probably no, but I figured its worth a shot. Is there a CANFORGEN that prohibits this? Like I mentioned, its not extra income that I seek and would give my time for free if I must as long as I get to train with them


----------



## MikeL (7 Apr 2013)

No you can not be a Regular Force member and a Reservist at the same time.  AFAIK the only way for a Regular Force member to be part of a Reserve unit is through RSS positions.


If you want to be Infantry,  submit a VOT and hope for the best.


----------



## brihard (7 Apr 2013)

No. You are currently posted to a unit, and belong to them. More to the point, why would a reserve unit throw away course positions on a guy who doesn't even belong to them? If you want to do infantry stuff, take the necessary actions to get posted to an infantry battalion.

And why a Toronto unit when there's already a reserve infantry unit in the city you're in? Frankly it sounds like you're just lusting after a jump course or something silly like that.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Apr 2013)

No. You can not be a member of two components of the CF at the same time.


----------



## Haggis (7 Apr 2013)

To expand on what Skeletor said, you can only serve in one component of the CAF at any one time.  However, there is no regulation that would prohibit you from volunteering with a Reserve unit if your chain of command and the Reserve unit chain of command concur.

As Brihard said, no Reserve unit CO is going to give up a rare unit vacancy on any course to a member who is not on their establishment.  

Try volunteering with a local cadet unit.  They're always looking for talented leadership.


----------



## Jammer (7 Apr 2013)

No  :facepalm: No  :facepalm: No.
Ack...that was a silly question. Don't complain about having nothing to do. I'm sure I could convince your supervisor to find you some time filler.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2013)

There's a unit in Kingston where you get to do all your RegF work, and then work on the weekends doing all the reservists work too! Its not as fun as it sounds...


----------



## Jammer (7 Apr 2013)

You need to get posted brother...


----------



## goinghomebroke (7 Apr 2013)

Thank you Haggis, good advice, I will look into it.

The reason I chose Toronto, is because its my hometown and am very often there during the week ends and when on leave.

I understand that no unit would be willing to train a member that is not theirs. VOT is an impossibility for me I cannot join the infantry due to posting reasons and cannot join the Res because of salary. I understand that to some this may sound silly, and that I am just an adrenaline junkie looking to play soldier. Truth is I am very good at my job and have reached a stalemate in my career due to a lower cadence of training. I always volunteer for every assignment that comes my way.

And yes, having jump wings would be interesting, I don't see anything wrong with that. I work hard every day to stay in shape and would like to see what I am worth by taking what is arguably one of the most difficult course a non SOF member can get. Some people might think that its a dumb delusion, but not me.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You need to get posted brother...



I think I may be the only person in the world that can't get posted to the Bde when they ask...  ;D


----------



## goinghomebroke (7 Apr 2013)

To Jammer

Believe me when I tell you that time fillers is what we have been doing for a while now.


----------



## Jammer (7 Apr 2013)

THAT is surprising...I spent 10 yrs where you are...but the CM forgot he had some of us there...lol.


----------



## MikeL (7 Apr 2013)

goinghomebroke said:
			
		

> And yes, having jump wings would be interesting, I don't see anything wrong with that. I work hard every day to stay in shape and would like to see what I am worth by taking what is arguably one of the most difficult course a non SOF member can get. Some people might think that its a dumb delusion, but not me.



Getting a slot on a B Para serial does not guarantee getting jump wings.

If you want a change,  and a chance to do more then what you are currently doing apply for a CANSOFCOM unit.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> THAT is surprising...I spent 10 yrs where you are...but the CM forgot he had some of us there...lol.



He knows we're there, for the last 3 years every single member of the section has asked for a posting every year. Morale at an alltime high. 8)


----------



## Jammer (7 Apr 2013)

Hmmm...interesting. Some JSR guys are posted even though they didn't ask for one....


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Apr 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Hmmm...interesting. Some JSR guys are posted even though they didn't ask for one....


Pick me!  I did not want to get posted, but such is life.  As my father once said in an interview "All you can do is put your heals together and say "Yes Sir!"".


----------



## Jammer (8 Apr 2013)

...or cry to a social worker, pull the PTSD card and get posted to JPSU...waaaiiit a minute....


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Apr 2013)

goinghomebroke said:
			
		

> arguably one of the most difficult course a non SOF member can get.



Definitely grounds to argue.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2013)

goinghomebroke said:
			
		

> VOT is an impossibility for me I cannot join the infantry due to posting reasons



 Can you expand on that statement?


----------



## Jammer (8 Apr 2013)

SAR Techs and Clearance Divers might take issue with that opinion...


----------



## goinghomebroke (8 Apr 2013)

Ok, ok, I did not choose the correct wording 

But you all know what I mean by difficult course, its still more challenging then anything I am doing right now. I guess that is all I want, a challenge for a change (crazy me, that is why I joined)

No offense to Clearance divers/ SAR tech etc, I know full well that they go through hell to earn that position!

PS Crying to a Padre/social worker/ MIR/ claim fake PTSD and all those little things is out of the question. I have some dignity and if I earn something, I will earn it through hard work, not complaining.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Apr 2013)

goinghomebroke said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, I did not choose the correct wording
> 
> But you all know what I mean by difficult course, its still more challenging then anything I am doing right now. I guess that is all I want, a challenge for a change (crazy me, that is why I joined)
> 
> ...



I have seen regular force members working with reserve units in their own time, same for Class B folks. It can be done, apparently.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (9 Apr 2013)

As others have stated it can be done.  If you're willing to donate your time and both chains of comd have given the thumbs up then there shouldn't be an issue.  As long as your volunteering does not affect your tasks and responsibilities of where you're posted then why not?

It's not the same thing, but I have always stayed active in some form or another with my Regiment while on Class B.  I made certain that I had support from my employing unit and that my tasks there were not affected and it worked out well.

Courses are another matter entirely, but you never know what choices the gaining CO may make.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2013)

In the likelihood you ARE able to talk a reserve unit into letting you parade with them, that is you have some specific skillset that they can use the chances of you getting cool courses are still pretty slim in my opinion.

If the unit thinks that you're asking to parade with them _because _you want a jump course, for example, I can't see them taking you on.
There are plenty of unit members waiting for the jump course who will 'give back' to the unit more than you.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Apr 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> As others have stated it can be done.  If you're willing to donate your time and both chains of comd have given the thumbs up then there shouldn't be an issue.  As long as your volunteering does not affect your tasks and responsibilities of where you're posted then why not?
> 
> It's not the same thing, but I have always stayed active in some form or another with my Regiment while on Class B.  I made certain that I had support from my employing unit and that my tasks there were not affected and it worked out well.
> 
> Courses are another matter entirely, but you never know what choices the gaining CO may make.



Good points.

I would also strongly suggest that you work out some kind of arrangement where the reservist CO provides inoput to your PDR/PER process. I've seen some regular members volunteering, doing some fantastic work, but never being recognized appropriately for it.


----------

